#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Writing a script which tells in common on any API

## emanuel

. can any help  mein writing a script which tells  in common on any API.Basicallu my idea is to make use of MVC model. But is there any need to write server side javascript for this or will it be fine if i make use of servlet?? :(think): 





  Similar Threads: basic java script Java Script Interview Question and Answer Chetan Bhagat tells us a short story [plz read]

----------

